# Brooding hens



## Bestdogdash (2 June 2014)

Am at wits end ! One of my girls is broody, but no matter how many times a day I heave her off the nest at chase her away she heads back. It has been two weeks now and she is loosing weight. Any great ideas ? Or even rubbish ideas welcome - am desperate !


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 June 2014)

let her have a brood


----------



## YasandCrystal (2 June 2014)

Make sure there is food available nearby - hens do leave the nest to eat usually very early in the morning. Mine also move off to let others add to the egg clutch. If you don't let her hatch any eggs she will still sit for 20 days.its just a natural thing to happen - mine all go through it and one snuck off to a hedgerow and returned today with 10 chicks. I thought she was lost to the fox


----------



## JillA (2 June 2014)

I've got one who has been broody for several weeks now. I just make sure food and water are in front of her when I turf her off the nest to check for eggs and clean it out. Just keep removing any eggs - someone said put an ice pack under her but I couldn't bring myself to do that!


----------



## Suelin (2 June 2014)

Put her in a wire basket and hang her up in a windy place.  As told to me by a very experienced poultry keeper/breeder.   Works as well.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 June 2014)

Suelin said:



			Put her in a wire basket and hang her up in a windy place.  As told to me by a very experienced poultry keeper/breeder.   Works as well.
		
Click to expand...

lovely, chooks hate the wind.


----------



## AengusOg (2 June 2014)

Traditionally unwanted broodies were put in a wooden box which had a wire mesh bottom and was raised a few inches off the ground. A few days was usually enough to break their resolve to brood.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2014)

An upside down dog crate works well,. anything uncomfortable with air movement underneath her. Put it up on bricks, put food and water in it and leave her in it for several days. Make sure it is secure from foxes.


----------



## jrp204 (3 June 2014)

Brooding is driven by temperature, so as said in previous posts you need to cool her down, you can also dunk her bottom half in water before putting her in a crate.


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 June 2014)

Gosh I do hope the partners of broody women don't read this thread else they will be chucking a bucket of cold water over them to deter such thoughts of babies :-(


----------



## Suelin (3 June 2014)

YasandCrystal said:



			Gosh I do hope the partners of broody women don't read this thread else they will be chucking a bucket of cold water over them to deter such thoughts of babies :-(
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, made me laugh.  Usually it's the blokes needing the cold shower!!!


----------



## Fionalex (17 June 2014)

You could either buy some fertile eggs, you can often get them from the farmers market, or buy a couple of day old chicks. But if you really dont want babies like others have said, she needs to be cooled down, a wire cage like they have already mentioned. Babies are more fun though


----------



## Clodagh (17 June 2014)

Fionalex said:



			You could either buy some fertile eggs, you can often get them from the farmers market, or buy a couple of day old chicks. But if you really dont want babies like others have said, she needs to be cooled down, a wire cage like they have already mentioned. Babies are more fun though 

Click to expand...

But only if you can cull the boys, and if you cannot dispatch, please don't hatch.


----------



## Bestdogdash (17 June 2014)

By way of update -she was broody for about 4 weeks - tried all and on Monday she just joined the others. She had completely plucked her chest. 

I didn't want to hatch any as I didn't want any males. I know they need to be culled, but knew I couldn't do it !


----------



## Fionalex (18 June 2014)

Bestdogdash said:



			By way of update -she was broody for about 4 weeks - tried all and on Monday she just joined the others. She had completely plucked her chest. 

I didn't want to hatch any as I didn't want any males. I know they need to be culled, but knew I couldn't do it !
		
Click to expand...

We are lucky we have space to keep males. If in the future you do decide you want to have chicks but dont want the chance of males, go to someone with day olds that have been sexed already. We have done that alot, especially if eggs havent hatched for some reason. Good luck with her x


----------

